# Online-Shop Connecting-Electronics



## Anonymous (3 März 2003)

Hi , habe folgendes Problem : Habe Ende letzten Jahres bei denen was bestellt und Vorkasse bezahlt . Ein der 3 bestellten Produkte habe ich innerhalb von 2 Wochen erhalten (auf die anderen beiden sollte ich noch wareten) . Darauf hin habe ich die anderen beiden Produkte storniert und wollte mein Geld zurück... Bis heute habe ich 2 geplatzte Schecks erhalten ... aber keine Überweisung... Es geht hier zwar nicht um viel geld ( ca. 90 € ) . Aber ich finde sowas trotzdem richtig schei**e. Ich habe zwar eine Rechtschutzversicherung , doch leider mit 150 € Selbstbeteiligung ... Hab schon Anzeige gegen den Shop erstattet , hat aber nichts gebracht... Gibt es kein Mittel trotzdem gegen Die etwas zu machen und dabei nicht mehr als 90 € Selberzahlen zu müssen ....
Mittlerweile ist es mir egal ob ich das ganze 
Geld bekomme , ich möchte nur das Sie auch was bezahlen .....
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet...

mfg Mike


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2003)

*connecting electronics*

Ich habe bei dieser Firma - man muss sich nur die AGB's durchlesen und schon weiss man, dass der Inhaber ein streithafter Choleriker sein muss, über Ebay einen PC ersteigert. Versandkosten 25 Euro!!!

Die schlimmsten Befürchtungen über diesen PC haben sich dann auch bestätigt. Überall Macken im Gehäuse, laute Lüfter, billigste Komponenten verbaut. 

Man muss nicht überall einkaufen gehen, Finger weg von diesem Laden ... die Bewertungen in Ebay zeigen ein übriges, keine Bewertungsseite auf der es keine Probleme mit Lieferung und Rückerstattung gab. Für solche Geschäftemacher sollte es eine schwarze Liste geben ...


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2003)

Ansonsten hab ihr keinen Tip für mich ???

Hab den Laden leider durch Hardwareschtte.de gefunden (nicht über Ebay)

mfg Mike


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2003)

Hi,

hast du bei dem Typ per Auktion bestellt oder direkt. Für Auktion gilt das Fernabsatzgesetz nicht !!!

Wenn du direkt bestellt hast, dann wird das ja wohl ein Händler sein der natürlich auch alle Bedingungen und Informationspflichten des Fernabsatzgesetzes erfüllt hat.

www.feranbsatzgesetz.de

Sollte dort etwas fehlen, dann denke ich:



> § 355 Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen
> 
> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt spätestens sechs Monate nach Vertragsschluss. Bei der Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist nicht vor dem Tag ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger. Abweichend von Satz 1
> erlischt das Widerrufsrecht nicht, wenn der Verbraucher nicht ordnungsgemäß über sein Widerrufsrecht
> ...



Was wohl soviel heisst wie, wenn der Typ dich nicht über deine Rechte aufgeklärt hat, dann kannst du noch heute vom Vertrag zurücktreten und du musst ihm allerdings einen



> Wertersatz für eine durch die bestimmungsgemäße Ingebrauchnahme der Sache entstandene Verschlechterung leisten



Wenn noch einer mehr weiss, immer her damit.

Cu 2

Thorsten


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2003)

*Online-shop Connecting Electronics*

Hi,  ich habe auch das Problem das mir Diese Fa. seit fast 2 Monaten Geld Schuldet. Ich habe Ware Bestellt die schwer lieferbar war und anschließend noch die 0190...... angerufen um nachzufragen wo mein Geld und meine Ware ist. Jedoch nur hinhaltetaktik ca. 30,00 € vertelefoniert und 85 € war die Rechnung die ich der Fa.per Vorkasse am Tag der Bestellung Überwiesen habe.

Anfags habe ich gedacht Androhung von Rechtlichen Schritten reicht. Meine e-mails, Faxe wurden Teilweise nicht einmal beantwortet bzw. Gelesen da ich eine Lesebestätigung an die e-Mail gebunden hatte.
Dann habe ich einen Brief per Einschreiben mit Rückschein Abgesendet. Erfolglos bis auf eine e-Mail nichts. Halt nur die zusage das eine Scheck der ausgestellt ist und in den nächsten Tagen abgeschickt wird. 
Das wars, seit her Kein Konntakt.

 Nun habe ich mich entschlossen gegen Diese Fa. Anzeige zu erstatten. Jetzt wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand eine Aussage gegen diese Fa. macht oder sich vieleich sogar  meiner Anzeige anschließt.

Wer mit mir Konntakt aufnehmen will, und mir Helfen will der Fa. das Handwerk zu legen kann eine  e-mail an [email protected] senden ich maile umgehend zurück.

Im übrige empfehle ich jeden der noch Geld von der Fa. Connecting -Elektronics bekommt, einen Antrag auf einen Mahnbescheid beim zuständigen Amtsgericht einzureichen. Denn sonst ist der Anspruch nach 12Monaten schwehr nachzuweisen oder einzuklagen. 

Besonders empfehle ich das Mike da schon 2  V-Scheks geplatzten sind.

Ich Kann zwar nicht  garantieren das die Anzeige was Bringt aber ich werde es Versuchen. Auch wenn die Anzeige wie bei Mike nichts gebracht hat, aber ich habe eswenigstens Versucht vieleicht mit eurer Hilfe.


mfg Hansi

PS. Für die Betreffende Fa. Ich werde Alles Menschen und mir Mögliche versuchen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich hatte im Oktober 2002 - Dez. 2002 auch dasselbe Problem.
Damals waren die Threads auf 

http://forum.geizhals.at/area.jsp?id=1

sehr ergiebig - auch zu anderen Händlern.

Bei mir gabs damals 2 Tage vor verstreichen der von mir per Einschreiben gesetzten Frist dann einen (glücklicherweise) gedeckten Scheck - allerdings ohne jegliches Anschreiben...

Zu der Firma wurde mir damals schon von einem der Preisvergleicher mitgeteilt, daß sie fix nach zig Beschwerden gleich ausgelistet wurde um weiteren "Interessentenschaden" zu vermeiden...


----------



## noname1 (19 Juni 2003)

*Connecting-Electronics*

Hallo,

auch ich gehöre mittlerweile zu denen die mit CE Ärger haben.
Ähnliches Muster wie bei den anderen Beschwerden - erst nicht liefern
können und dann das Geld einbehalten. 
Ich versuche seit einigen Wochen meine fast 300.- EUR die ich E/April
überwiesen habe zurückzubekommen. Zusagen für die Rückzahlung gab es schon, aber die massive Hinhaltetaktik ist mir nicht geheuer.

Ich tu den Jungs allerdings nicht den Gefallen, ihre teure Hotline anzurufen. Hingegen sammle ich alle Mails und Faxe um Beweismaterial zu haben.

Mittlerweile schalte ich meinen Rechtsschutz ein und werde dann auch meinen Anwalt bitten zusätzlich Anzeige zu erstatten.

Es gibt wohl für alle die einen Rechtsschutz haben einen interessanten Hinweis: 

Lt. Aussage meines Rechtsschutzes wird der Selbstbehalt nur dann fällig, wenn man in dieser Sache unterliegt.

Das ist m.E. nicht zu erwarten, da man die Leute ja sonst zwingen würde ihr Geld zu verschenken.

(Unter dieser logischen Annahme müsste man auch bei entsprechendem Betrag ohne Rechtsschutz auf CE losgehen können)

Also - zumindest wer einen Rechtsschutz hat sollte sich entsprechend informieren ob o.g. gleichfalls zutrifft und sich nach Deckungszusage einen Rechtsanwalt nehmen um diesen Typen das Handwek zu legen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit sehe ich auch noch darin, Computerzeitschriften über diese Vorgänge zu informieren (z.B. Chip; Ct´ u.a.). Dies werde ich tun, sobald dieses Thema erledigt ist.

Für die Zukunft war das meine letzte Vorabüberweisung. Höchstens
nochmals per Abbuchungsermächtigung, dann kann man die Sache ganz lässig per Rücküberweisung erledigen.

MfG

noname1


----------



## florre (21 Juni 2003)

Moinsen...

auf www.snakecity.de - und vor allem da im betreffenden Forum http://www.snakecirty.de/board/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=8 wirst du ein "paar" Infos und "Gleichgesinnte" finden...

cu
florre


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Juni 2003)

Was doch allein die Ankündigung von Fernsehbesuch so alles bewirken kann...
http://www.dotcomtod.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=10559


----------

